
A machine that tracks basketball shots - redcastle
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-08/this-robot-knows-shooting-better-than-steph-curry
======
rfrank
There's already a product that I've only ever called the gun, which is a
significantly better tool for the same job, imo.[1] Forces high arc, counts
makes/misses, can be adjusted for moving/stationary shots, and rebounds/passes
for you. In the half hour it took the author to get up 100 shots, you've taken
500 on the gun.

1\. [http://www.shootaway.com/](http://www.shootaway.com/)

~~~
codyhall4life
Hey, i wrote this thing.

We actually have a gun (we call it the same) setup in our shop and use it
extensively alongside this.

We provide quite a bit more of analysis than you can achieve by adjusting the
catch net of the gun and using the stick thing on the rim for make miss. We
can determine if your shot was a clean make vs a make, bank shot, and other
things the article mentions. Together they are a pretty solid training setup.

~~~
rfrank
Sure, but if you have a basketball background chances are you or your coaches
know what the problem is anyway. Consistently short? More knees. Consistently
hitting back iron? More arc. Consistently offline? Square your shoulders and
set your feet better.

For the super fine tuning someone like Steph is doing, that sort of data is
probably valuable, but for the majority of young basketball players doing
skill development, 1000 shots in an hour is way more important than knowing
how perfectly you made it.

------
mkoble11
On a related note, check out ShotTracker:
[http://shottracker.com/](http://shottracker.com/)

Klay Thompson (Golden State Warriors) is an endorser/spokesman. They've also
partnered with Spaulding for their team oriented product.

See the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjERMBnvTEE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjERMBnvTEE)

